
Homeland Security Tries/Fails To Explain Why Seized Domains/Google Are Different - joelhaus
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110203/22422912958/homeland-security-tries-fails-to-explain-why-seized-domains-are-different-google.shtml
======
rome
Should Google stand up to ICE? Should DIGG? Should Reddit? Should Hacker News?
Shouldn't any website speak up about this?

~~~
iwwr
People don't speak up because "well, they're torrent sites", but the rationale
applied here is so wide that nobody is really safe.

------
michaelelliot
These domain seizures are setting a scary precedent.

